# Capita Ultra Fear FK, limited early release.



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i looked that up,a flat kick extreme would be tits. i wish i had 450 bones to dish out and that thing would be mine. oh well =/


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

not a flat kick extreme, its a horrorscope fk extreme essentially . from what ive heard though, the 2010 horrorscope has been stiffened up considerably.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

oh ight. i just figured it was a fk version of the stairmaster extreme. am im deff looking into the horrorscope if its been stiffened up. i like that it comes in a 51 wide but living in ny could be a problem with edge hold.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

i didn't know it was a drastic change in stiffness, but i did hear that the 2010 would be stiffer
btw you can order them now 
2010 CAPITA ULTRAFEAR FK LTD Snowboards Mens Park Rocker


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

wish i had the money to spend  oh well, it's only a snowboard


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Saw it in person last week at Capita's factory. What a sick board! I'm really considering selling sperm to get one. Or one of my other boards... haven't decided yet.


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

I currently own the 156 Horrorscope FK and I have to say that it was worth every penny! The only complaint I have with the board is that it feels as if it comes up short when trying to achieve big air. In my opinion, I believe that the board is perhaps a little too flimsy to achieve the pop I would expect when going balls out. I noticed in the review of the Ultra Fear FK it was stated that the board is a little stiffer this time around. 

My question is; If I were to drop down to the 151 Ultra Fear FK for booters do you think it would make a noticeable difference in the pop efficiency given the stiffer board? I'm really caught up in deciding if I should purchase the Ultra Fear or not! :dunno:


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

apparently the new horrorscope is supposed to be stiffer and poppier


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Damn that's a dope board. The Horrorscope is good all-around but you won't want to take it on the steeps nor is the base strong. My Horrorscope has a lot of gashes in it because extruded sux. Probably will never even touch one again. But the Ultra Fear has everything the Horrorscope lacks. But it will probably be a tad heavier than the horrorscope, which was extremely light. First time I hit a jump I got scared because I thought I was flying. So if you're stuck between the horrorscope and the Ultra Fear, just save more dough and get the Ultra Fear. It'll last you awhile unlike the horrorscope which will last me 1 more season.


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

ek3 said:


> Damn that's a dope board. The Horrorscope is good all-around but you won't want to take it on the steeps nor is the base strong. My Horrorscope has a lot of gashes in it because extruded sux. Probably will never even touch one again. But the Ultra Fear has everything the Horrorscope lacks. But it will probably be a tad heavier than the horrorscope, which was extremely light. First time I hit a jump I got scared because I thought I was flying. So if you're stuck between the horrorscope and the Ultra Fear, just save more dough and get the Ultra Fear. It'll last you awhile unlike the horrorscope which will last me 1 more season.


I said that I currently own the Horrorscope, therefore I am not stuck between the two boards. Im asking if the Ultra Fear FK would be a justifiable purchase given that it is a stiffer board and in theory wont be such a noodle on big booters. Essentially my question is directed towards someone that has ridden both of these beasts.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

CheckMySteez said:


> I said that I currently own the Horrorscope, therefore I am not stuck between the two boards. Im asking if the Ultra Fear FK would be a justifiable purchase given that it is a stiffer board and in theory wont be such a noodle on big booters. Essentially my question is directed towards someone that has ridden both of these beasts.


Ordered my Ultrafear FK 155 last nite...confirmed and shipped today. Should get it early next week. Too bad it's still a few months before the first snow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

how did you order it so soon?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

jibkingJ said:


> how did you order it so soon?


There's a couple of places who have them early...look at the first page of this thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Milosport in Lafayette has a few left and we are offering free shipping to the lower 48 states. Call 925 962 7669. We will ship same day.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Arrived today.

Ultrafear FK 155. Just playing with it in the office, it's so much flexier than my Capita FCG which I'll definitely keep as my more all-mtn board at Mammoth, etc. Stoopid stoked to be riding this in the park and trying out 0-camber/flatkick...where the fuck is the snow already? LOL


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

It looks terrible...you don't want that board...I'll save you from all the shame and take that board off your hands!! :cheeky4:

The board looks fantastic...I'm jealous


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes very nice...I really want to try one this year!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice stick..I'm thinking about that same board or the Horoscope.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're too old to be riding park you might break a hip.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're too old to be riding park you might break a hip.


As long as I have Defenders of the Faith or Ride the Lightning (both of which I was intimately aware when they were new) on my iPod, I'm willing to take the risk. :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What no Steel Panther?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What no Steel Panther?


Maybe when they're in town if you can get your ass out here.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

More detailed pics cuz I'm an attention whore. Sorry for the mess next to it, I'm also packing for a business trip to Denver tomorrow...cruel irony to be in that area with no snow.



















There was a nick on the topsheet right near the middle of the sidewall...not a big deal but still annoying, I'd rather have it occur at the resort than in shipping or inventory stocking.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm setting up the tour de Cali and believe me you and I are going to Steel Panther! Also why is it that the creature on the nose reminds me of Xusia or however it's spelled from that crappy 80's B movie The Sword and the Sorcery?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm setting up the tour de Cali and believe me you and I are going to Steel Panther! Also why is it that the creature on the nose reminds me of Xusia or however it's spelled from that crappy 80's B movie The Sword and the Sorcery?


You mean this guy?









Hahaha, you're right, good eye/memory. I think I saw him on the original Star Trek series too.

Let's doooo it, Steel Panther in CA...but I ain't wearing tights and the AquaNet stays at the $0.99 store.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tights no way we have to look like rejects from Big Bear/Ashbury if we're going to party it up in L.A.

Hard to believe the guy under that make up is Richard Moll aka Bull from Night Court.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

The movie is probably a cult classic in Austria where Capita/Elan builds the boards. Fools don't know that it isn't Arnold under the makeup. :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a cult classic with me I own it!


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a cult classic with me I own it!


I should've figured. You probably have Red Sonja on VHS too. Puahahaha.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Betamax and the Laser Disc collectors edition actually.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What no Steel Panther?


I just listened to steel panther the first time yesterday. There are some classic songs on their new cd


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

yes ride horroskope 156 too...........last winter and thinking to uppgrade to ultrafear...ultrafear will give you more performens ..and bigger jumps...for sure.
any way you have to land with both feet ! isnt.

buy the ultrafear and than you will decide if you want to sell the horroskope.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Just order me, this bad boy i cant wait to get it  
n cant wait til snow!!!!!


----------



## honeybuzzard (Nov 23, 2009)

*Yeahhh about being stiff....*

Just spent a day on the mountain with the ultrafear 155 and really noticed that this thing is quite soft. Haven't tried the horrorscope to compare... but to anyone thinking about getting this, see if you can give it a try first, cause it was softer than I was expecting. Its a fun ride anyway 
peace


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

honeybuzzard said:


> Just spent a day on the mountain with the ultrafear 155 and really noticed that this thing is quite soft. Haven't tried the horrorscope to compare... but to anyone thinking about getting this, see if you can give it a try first, cause it was softer than I was expecting. Its a fun ride anyway
> peace


Werd.
It is very soft..made for park which prompted me to get the NS SL-R for all-mtn. Still, I find it to be fun but maybe I could've saved some money and bought the Horrorscope instead if I knew it was going to be a dedicated park board.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

BA demo'd both the ultra fear and horrorscope...
"After that tried out the Capita Ultrafear FK with Contacts and the Horrorscope with Forces. People can argue with me but I was folding the Ultrafear in half on every butter while the Horrorscope was a more damp and stable ride."


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

If you are shopping Horroscope/Ultrafear and think they may be to soft get an Indoor Survival FK! I rode my new one for the first time this last weekend at Loveland and Breck and it was an awesome ride. I am going to put a few more days on it then give it a good review! So far it's an amazing stick for doing everything!


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

Such an amazingly sexy stick.


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

jtchompy said:


> BA demo'd both the ultra fear and horrorscope...
> "After that tried out the Capita Ultrafear FK with Contacts and the Horrorscope with Forces. People can argue with me but I was folding the Ultrafear in half on every butter while the Horrorscope was a more damp and stable ride."


I don't see how that is possible? :dunno:

The Ultrafear was released due to the fact that many park riders were complaining the Horrorscope was too much of a noodle and that the board wasnt able to make the cut on bigger booters (40+ ft.). From my own experience, I currently own both sticks and I use the Horrorscope as my street stick and the Ultrafear in the park solely because the Horrorscope lacks the pop of the Ultrafear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

SOOOO does the ultrafear have that extra pop off the jumps? this board sounds great i just want to know how a 120lb twig will do with the pop of the jumps?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

how is the pop on the utrafear?


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

extra pop compare to what? a camber board would of been what you're looking for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

how is the pop on the ultrafear?


----------

